# New mossy oak Duck Blind



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

I didnt see any other posts but

What do you think of the new pattern(MO duck blind) compared to Max 4. I'm a realtree guy but I think I like "duck blind" over "Max-4"


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I like the duck blind camo pattern...

Lots of choices out there now days, just need to figure out what you'll be hunting.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I like it a lot, it's probably the best all around waterfowling pattern now out there. It's an improvement on Shadow Grass and Max4, but still too dark IMO.

I don't know why MO or someone else can't lighten their pattern enough to match the color of dead catttails, barley, and wheat stubble.

Just ordered Cabelas Dry Plus wader jackets and bibs in MODB for my wife & I...


----------



## ndgooseslayer (Jul 26, 2007)

I really liked the new Duck Blind camo when i first seen it about 6 months ago. I told myself "I think I need some of that stuff."

About a month ago I saw the camo in person and kind of changed mind about it. Up close it looks like some killer stuff. But, if you put the DB and Max4 next to each other and walk back 20 feet and look at it, the Max4 looks alot better to me. The Duck Blind colors fade togethor to make a big brown blob. The Max4 has alot more contrast still looks like weeds at a distance.

Someone else mentioned that all the mfg's stuff is too dark. I tend to agree.....because alot of the camo colors overall are darker than most natural surroundings. I think part of the reason these camos are darker is to help break up the pattern and give it more depth. Contrast is important in giving 2D patterns a more 3D appearance.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Got the MODB clothing yesterday. It looks even better in the hand than it does in the adds.

The majority of my waterfowling is done in stubble fields so that's my standard. It's looks to me that MODB is going to be a way better pattern for field hunting than Max4 or MOSG.

Could stand to have even lighter brown/tan contrasts in it, but I think it will work prettty darn well for all around ND waterfowling...


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I can't say I agree. I was looking at some guns in MODB the other day... They looked like crap IMO. I also am not sure that I want my camo to be any lighter than it already is. I mean sure, there's a few days a year when a perfect golden yellow will disappear into a wheat field. But you put that same camo pattern in the weeds on duck opener and it sticks out like a sore thumb.

My camo for early season duck hunting is the same stuff you'd find a bow hunter wearing. Dark. The cat tails aren't dead yet in September.

For hunting late season cat tails, early season wheat fields, or maybe spring snow goose when everything is dead and sun bleached, MODB and Max-4 are perfect. But lets face it, there is no perfect year round camo pattern.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

The MODB on the two factory dipped shotguns I've seen is way lighter than the hunting clothes I just got and on the dog blind I've also looked at in person. Doesn't even look like the same pattern, kind of yellowish-grey...


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I do agree with you on the early season camo patterns, sniper, but in general I'll take a lighter camo over dark anyday..

IMO, the lighter colors help eliminate the "dark blob" effect while hunting in grain fields.
Take a look at your avatar Sniper, Imagine that at 100 yards ...you'd stick out like a sore thumb.. Just my two cents...

And BTW alot of my camo is max-4....After using it and seeing it in the field... it is way too dark.....
I guess that just means I get to buy new gear huh??? :wink: :beer:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

dblkluk said:


> And BTW alot of my camo is max-4....After using it and seeing it in the field... it is way too dark.....


This is why you wear it every chance you can get in the off-season (ice fishing, shoveling snow, washing the vehicle, etc) & also wash and dry the piss out of it to to put in the fade effect. My prior Browning; shadow-grass bibs took a drastic turn for the better over the years. They look a lot more natural compared to day one IMO. I mix it up between Max-4 and shadow grass (mainly Max-4), and I'm working on fading it all.

I need to see this new Avery killerweed camo I'm hearing of.

Triple B: What does your camo consist of in the early season again??? Bawhahaha! :lol:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> also wash and dry the piss out of it


*GASP*....Wash your hunting clothes..That should be against the law..... :lol: j/k

I had some old shadowgrass that got so faded from washing I could blend into canola stubble in april...It was just a shade darker than white...

I don't dare wear my good gore-tex hunting stuff icefishing..for some reason good outerwear and Mr Heaters are magnetic....


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I hear ya loud and clear on everything you mentioned there. :lol: I'm sure our bibs look the exact same (sun-drenched grass in a sense) and I've always just been a sucker for worn out clothing. It's just so much more comfortable to me. :thumb:

Gotta love when the question is asked in the ice house: "What's that smell?" Then only to turn around and see your a$$ is on more fire than the day after a binge of Schlitz. 

For the record, I think my Gander series Max-4 bibs look more natural than my Gamehide Max-4 pants. They're less green. Each have their pros & cons in given situations, but I do a lot more of my hunting outta the green and in the brown, black, & gold.


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

its all advertising hype if you ask me


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

You're right about my avatar. Corn is a Max-4 situation. I only wore the dark stuff that day because I knew I'd be in the blind and wouldn't have to worry about it and it was the warmest thing I had.

I dunno, I'm still not fully won over on this MODB stuff. I need to go out and see some more of it, cuz from what has been said judging it by those guns isn't fair.

I was a little off on my argument. All I'm saying is that I don't think Max-4 type camo's are the the way to go in October if you're hunting ducks on water. In that situation I think it's way too light, most all other situations, very good to perfect.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I've yet to see a pattern I like better that the Fall Flight stuff made back in the 90's. Unfortunately it's no longer available...


----------



## abrook (Aug 13, 2007)

You guys should take a look at avery's new KW-1 pattern(Killerweed-1) it looks like corn or wheat stuble and is pretty light, but I don't know if they sell it in there clothes yet or not.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I wouldn't buy another Avery product, even if their camo made a guy freakin' invisible....


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

NDTerminator said:


> I wouldn't buy another Avery product, even if their camo made a guy freakin' invisible....


Think of all the things you could do though.  (Creepy thoughts aside.) :lol:


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

i like the old fall flight camo also i use it for the early season, even though i sweat my arse off in it. it is very light in color like a wheat field and in the later season i bust out the max 4 for the corn fields. o woll try and post a pic of the fall flight tomorrow.


----------

